# koni struts questions... help...



## monsternb (Jul 21, 2004)

I recently went to an auto shop and ordered a set of koni adjustable shox(the red ones) and had them installed. When i got my car back i noticed that my rear shox have their own strut housing from koni, but my front strut housing where stock. Curious, i had them check with another mechanic, he told me that the people who worked on my shocks used my front stock strut housing and place koni cartridge/inserts in it. he also said that this could be the reason for my cv joints breaking and tie rods loosening because the inserts were not compatible with the strut housing. is this true?

did koni have front struts housing for the b14 or do they only have inserts? 

man! i think i was ripped-off by the auto shop that sold me those konis...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you have koni inserts, they cut the ols strut and put in an adjustable cartrige. they're pretty good. what did you pay? around $150 each?

I have koni's they are very good. 

for the b11's you have to use the oem strut tube or there will be some play, but not enough to break the CV axle or cause tie rods to loosten.


----------

